# Power adder for the brute



## JMAC (May 31, 2010)

I have a 09 brute force and want to know which exhaust, power box and clutch spring set up will make the biggest difference in power.


----------



## 03maxpower (Jun 6, 2010)

check out my sig the only thing i would do different is a muzzy exhaust but the hmf sounds good and makes power ive heard you can get more power out of the muzzy i dynoed at 45rwhp compared to 29rwhp stock


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

Need to fill out your sig so we know what ya got. (tires). what kind of riding ya do? At the top of the kawi section there is an extensive write-up on clutches. Read up on that & that will let you know what kind of springs you want/need. There is also a sticky of brutes with exhaust sound clips. So you know what it will sounds like. You will the most power out of a full system instead of a slip-on. I dont know much about the power commanders. Oh BTW Welcome!!!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

check out the kawi section, you can find all of this info already posted there! Including an exhaust sound clip thread in the "atv media" section.


----------

